# Center cap size for '06 S4 BBS CH wheels



## nbn (Jan 9, 2008)

I am looking to replace the Audi center caps with BBS. I would like to know the proper size to get. I know the caps are type "C" in this picture:








PureMS only has this center cap type in 70mm face/64mm back. Is this the right size?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hydrus (Oct 23, 2002)

i need to know as well. tirerack says the cos are discontinued so hopefully another vender can help out.


----------



## jibberjive (Jul 19, 2006)

Necrobump, but did anyone ever put BBS centercaps in the OEM B7 S4 wheels and can verify that they fit?


----------

